# Weakfish!



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Just read TWO other sites that they are Catching BIG (7-10#) weaks in Egg Harbor and Barnegat bay.

Time to fish the Point?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

Time to break out the white buck tails and pink and purple worms.

Bloods are still a little expensive.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Rigs*

Hey Dogg I need to get some of those hand tied Weakfish killers you have.. Need some for the season. Different colors and let me know how much.. Need about a dozen

Rich


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

some of those bigger tide runners are chewing plugs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I haveheard that small amd medium rattle traps as well as small and medium gold or silver hopkins have been working to.


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

pinkies are the ticket :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Weakfish*

Higbees beach and the point have been producing good size fish. I have heard of 2 10lb being caught at the point floating bloods. Alexander ave has also produced weakis and keeper stripers. Bloods are the bait of choice there. Good luck and tight lines.


----------

